# Your Goals



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In the next year what goals have you set for yourself and/or what do you want to accomplish in the planted tank hobbie?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

not long ago (as plants grow) I started a crypt only scape and a biotope. I hope I have the patience to see them through. I also plan to revisit the days of super-lush stem plant scapes


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Opposite Gomer, I plan to get away from the fast growing stem plant tank but I will keep one small (30g) tank for stems  With a baby coming soon, I'm not going to be able to maintain a fast growing stem plant tank as well as I should.

I think my collectoritis stage is passing now too so I hope to be able to actually "Aquascape" a tank for a change  With the articles Carlos has been posting in the Library, I think I may actually be able to accomplish it. Don't look for any pics in the near future though.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

finish aquascaping my tank w/ driftwood and mostly slow growers. though i would also like to get used to the new water that i have. it has caused all sorts of problems and nonsense and i hope that over time my plants will get used to it....


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Like Gomer, I've moved alot towards crypts and I've grown a real appreciation for them (as well as mosses).. Lower maintenance too (but not always)

In 2006 I want to get more organized, propagate some crypts, move toward a semi dutch-style look in my 40g (rows of crypts mostly but a few other plants I can't bear to part with), try a small emmerse setup or paludarium at some point, as well as an Amano-ish nano, obtain more crypts and mosses, pay more attention to nutrients, and follow advice given to me sooner rather then later  

Also to breed my apistos, rams, or angelfish.. The fish pairs, materials, and foods are obtained and most of the homework done. Now to do the work, UP the water quality, feeding, and adjust/create some setups. 
But yup, I need a larger apartment with room for growout tanks 

Also plan on selling and trading more, instead of buying most of the time lol....
But yes, to have to ship stuff sucks  

Good luck to all of you, Happy New Year !
DaFish


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My goal is to get a handle on the CO2 mist system, so that I can have nearly algae free growth, but not so fast I feel like I have to "mow the lawn" every day. I plan to slowly move out the fast growing stem plants and use slower growing, less weedy ones instead. In two weeks I lose use of my right hand for a couple of weeks (carpal tunnel surgery), so that complicates things a bit. This hobby seems to be a never ending learning experience, where every year you have to discard all of the "knowledge" you think you have and pick up a different set!


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

My goal is to get my dining room finished so I can just set my tank up. lol After that, get things running smoothly without complications and I'll be happy.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

We'll be moving to a much larger place this summer. My goal is to create a 100-200 gallon centerpiece tank for the living room. I'm shooting for a dutch-type look with heavy terracing and a slightly exagerated hardscape. Fish will be congos, cardinals, rummies, hatchets, & cories. The other goal is to grow more plants than algae & to develop a low maintainence way of dosing ferts, and doing WC's - lots of automation, etc, etc.

The other goal is to parent-raise wild-type angel fry to sellable size in a planted tank. I've always wanted to do this and have finally found a good angel supplier.


----------



## Morbida (Aug 15, 2005)

My goals are to get a gargoyle for the tank. Set up two more 10 gallons. And have more then just mainly the java twins in them.


----------



## 5190 (Dec 2, 2005)

My goal is have a good aquascaping! I d'ont like mine... And for this, I need find some plant not available to Canada  like Tonina sp. Manaus, Tonina sp. Manaus, Eriocaulon sp. Mato Grosso, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata Cuba, Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata Pantanal, Riccia sp. Dwarf and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.

Voila!


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

my goal is to start opp two shrimp only tanks one with rare fast growing stems an the other a moss only tank


----------



## azn_fishy55 (Jan 6, 2006)

errrg maybe this is too late but I wanna accomplish taking care of my 30 gallon which I finally started up again.Right now there are a breeding pair of A.cauctuoides and I hope they will breed.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

My goals are similar to what's been posted. Get the aquascaping looking better. Starting with a tenellus foreground and letting my barclaya longifolia red grow this time instead of getting shaded.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

My goal is to finally setup my 36g corner tank bought about a month ago - to be planted with low maintenance plants.


----------

